# Hackforums Offers Hosts....



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

LEB/LET community (sounds like a gender challenged thing) long had prohibitions and dislike for hosts that made offers on Hackforums.

What's the take of the community here about offers from companies who toil over in the Hackforums world?  Should those companies be doing business and posting here?


----------



## Patrick (May 17, 2013)

Always disliked hosts who have to resort to advertising on HF as that's just begging for trouble


----------



## mikho (May 17, 2013)

I never visited HackForums and can't really make a comment about the content over there. 

So i can't really say something about it, only what others have said about it.


----------



## wlanboy (May 17, 2013)

For me it is clear. I like the "free" internet. In free like "free speach" and not like "free burger".

Noone should be hacked/ddosed/defaced just because someone does not like him, his doings or his words.

So for me I will not buy anything from someone being in touch with such people.


----------



## concerto49 (May 17, 2013)

Rarely go there. Have been told the hackforums folks visit other forums such as LET anyway though.


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2013)

HostForum blocks visitors from my country.


----------



## Epidrive (May 17, 2013)

We have our offer listed on hackforums. Theres a lot of offers there from different hosting providers too and i dont see anything wrong with that, after all It always boil down to which activitiy you participate in, you should try not to be prejudice just because youre a member of HF does not mean you are automatically a "hacker". Hackforums is a very big community, there are a lot of categories there, from webmasters, coding, programming, marketplace, all the way to political dramas, personal life, love section, etc. The hacking category is just a small part of HF. Just so happened that the domain has the word hack people always get the impression the big community is all about hacking.


Right now I can say that the hosting section is only the section i get involved in, sometimes i go to the chitchat area when i get bored but thats about it. I have never ever participated, posted, nor got involved in any of these hacking sections and discussions, because for me, hacking is a stupid way to express your voice.


----------



## Damian (May 17, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Have been told the hackforums folks visit other forums such as LET anyway though.


 

This. We've had clients who are known to be or have been members of HF, and we've never advertised there.


----------



## VPN.SH (May 17, 2013)

Never signed up there. Never posted there. I know that there are other providers who deal with a similar sort of business to myself who do in fact post there, but it's not the kind of place that I would personally like to involve myself with, based upon what I have heard from others. I would also hesitate to purchase from a provider on here if I knew that they were posting on HF.


----------



## Rallias (May 17, 2013)

Honestly, sometimes I prefer hosts from Hackforums. If they're relatively popular over there, I know they know a thing or two about handling abuse. Plus, a few of the things I webmaster would get me banned in a heartbeat with most providers over here.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 17, 2013)

Have sometimes visited HF through a VPN since I can't access it with my IP range. My experience is not to order any packages from new startups etc, though I used to have a web hosting account when I first started out a few years back from quite a professional person that seemed to know what he was doing


----------

